# AUDI Q7 SoCal Area...



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone here have a 4.2 in the southern california area??? if so please contact me, we are working on a project and need one for a few moments or so to map out an exhaust system for it. you will be compensated for your time.


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)

still looking?


----------

